# عاكسني شكرا " نقاش ساخر "



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*اخي الفاضل اختي الفاضله
بعد التطور الفظيع المريع الشنيع البديع
اللي حصل في مجتمعنا
التطور ده عباره عن ظاهره سيئه جدا جدا جدا خالص
وهي معاكسه البنات الفاتنات وغير الفاتنات :smil12:
معدوش بيرحموا حد :t32:

قررنا نحن الاسد المرقصي " رئيس مراجيح مولد النبي "
انشاء جميعه المعاكسين المحترمين
اهداف الجمعيه :
تعليم فنون المعاكسه الهادفه للشباب والشابات بردوا
وتوفير بعض الوسائل المتقدمه للمعاكسه
بالتنسيق مع شركات الاتصالات المصريه
والتي اطلقنا عليها خدمه " عاكسني شكرا"

وكانت شعارات الجمعيه كالاتي :
بالنسبه للشابات " مش بتعاكسوني ليه اناوحشه ولا ايه ؟ "
اما بالنسبه للشباب " هما عارفين هيعملوا ايه كويس ^_^ "

لتيت وعجنت كتير انا olling:
سؤالي بقي هل مع كم المعاكسات الرهيب ده
ممكن فعلا تتعمل نقابه او جمعيه للمعاكسين

ايه ارائكم للحد من المعاكسه
وايه رائيكم في حوار المعاكسه دا اصلا ايه الميزه فيه
وهتستفاد ايه لما تعاكس ؟؟

سوعال فارض نفسه بالاكراه

كان معكم عياد سيف الدين من امام جهاز اخويا سامح علشان جهازي جاب ويندوز :a63:
فوتكم بعافيه اموووووووووووووووه :wub:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 نوفمبر 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *الامواه ديه الكلمة بتاعتى ديه حقوق ملكية فكرية وفوزية كمان :smile02*


*لا فكريه ولا شوقيه *
*دي بتاعه ابو حفيظه *
*وانا بستخدمها كتير علي الفيس*
*بس هنا مش اوي لحسن يفهموني صح  :smil12:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 نوفمبر 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *انا فاهماك صح ياعياد :yahoo: بس حلو الموضوع ياعياد *



* يا فضحتي فهمتي صح 
ميرسي يا نانسي انتي الاحلي 
*​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههه
روووووووووووووووووووعه ياعياد 
انا من رايى للحد من المعاكسات كل واحد يتربى من بيته
وبعدين فين  الفايده من المعاكسات بذمتك
بس عجبنى جدا شعار انت مش بتعاكسنى ليه انا وحشه ولا ايه
احلى تقيييييي​​*م


----------



## magedrn (18 نوفمبر 2011)

احم احم كنت ناوى اقول راى بس بصراحة لقيت ان الجمعية اعددها فى التزايد فقررت الانضمام الى جروب الشباب والله موفق الجميع ههههههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 نوفمبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> <b>هههههههههههههههههههه
> روووووووووووووووووووعه ياعياد
> انا من رايى للحد من المعاكسات كل واحد يتربى من بيته
> وبعدين فين  الفايده من المعاكسات بذمتك
> ...



*ميرسي كركر 
وهو فين البيت ده اصلا ههههههه
الشعار ده للبنات اللي بتحب تتعاكس 
والاغرب البنات اللي بتعاكس 
ميرسي يا باشا عالتقيم 

*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 نوفمبر 2011)

magedrn قال:


> احم احم كنت ناوى اقول راى بس بصراحة لقيت ان الجمعية اعددها فى التزايد فقررت الانضمام الى جروب الشباب والله موفق الجميع ههههههههههههههه



* بارك الله فيك يا رفيق الكفاح 
هههههههههههههههه
منو يا حج
*​


----------



## المفدى بالدم (18 نوفمبر 2011)

موضوع ظريف جدا 
مشكور يا فنان


----------



## كرستينا كركر (18 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *ميرسي كركر
> وهو فين البيت ده اصلا ههههههه
> الشعار ده للبنات اللي بتحب تتعاكس
> والاغرب البنات اللي بتعاكس
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يانهار اسود هو الموضوع على البنات ولا ايييييييييييييييييه
هى فى فعلا بنات بتعاكس وفى بنات بتحب المعاكسه
بس اكيد الاولاد ليهم دور كبير طبعا يعنى انتوا مش غلابه ونضحك على بعض
بس صدقنى فى الحالتين دا سبب فى التربيه
وبما انك بتقول هو فين البيت
يعنى اصلا مفيش احتمال للتربيه
اذا عماااااااااار يامصر
بس انا عايزه افهم هى الجمعيه للشباب اللى بتحب تعاكس ولا للبنات اللى بتحب تتعاكس 
ممكن توضيح يمكن تلاقوا اعضاء عايزين يشتركوا​​*


----------



## magedrn (18 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> * بارك الله فيك يا رفيق الكفاح
> هههههههههههههههه
> منو يا حج
> *​


ايه احنا بنعمل اللى علينا يا اخ عياد والباقى على ربنا والله موفق الجميع 
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## كرستينا كركر (18 نوفمبر 2011)

magedrn قال:


> ايه احنا بنعمل اللى علينا يا اخ عياد والباقى على ربنا والله موفق الجميع
> ههههههههههههههههههههه



*هههههههههههههههههه
لا والهى بتتعبوا
لادا كتير على صحتكم 
اللهم يقوى ايمانكم 
ياشيخ عياد انت وشيخ ماجد​​*


----------



## tasoni queena (18 نوفمبر 2011)

يااااااه موضوعك فكرنى بمقولة على الفيس بتقول

الى كل الشباب اللى بتعاكس البنات اللى لابسة ضيق وقصير

اهدوا شوية عشان بطلوا ينزلوا الشارع


تحت شعار هنبص بادب ههههههههههههه


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (18 نوفمبر 2011)

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 18 ( الأعضاء 4 والزوار 14)

انت كدا هاتعدي مدونة رشا المهدي ياعم 
ههههههههه

نــــــازل مشوار ضروري بقي وراجع لو افتكرت هاعلق مافتكرتش هادخل اعلق برضوا 



> جهازي جاب ويندوز



يتربي ف عزو يا حبيبي ​


----------



## tasoni queena (18 نوفمبر 2011)

> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوووووووووووو اوووووووووووووووى
> الشعار دا يا كوينا
> طيب سمعتى شعار
> وسعى بنطلونك لا تجيبى رقم تليفونك



ههههههههههه اه يا كر كر سمعته

لا حول الله ياربى


----------



## magedrn (18 نوفمبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> <b>هههههههههههههههههه
> لا والهى بتتعبوا
> لادا كتير على صحتكم
> اللهم يقوى ايمانكم
> ياشيخ عياد انت وشيخ ماجد​​</b>


هههههههههه ايه نعمل ايه بس يا اخت كرستينا كله للخير وبنية صافية والحمدلله والله الموفق


----------



## كرستينا كركر (18 نوفمبر 2011)

magedrn قال:


> هههههههههه ايه نعمل ايه بس يا اخت كرستينا كله للخير وبنية صافية والحمدلله والله الموفق



*هههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يقويك ياشيخ ماجد
وينصرك على من يعاديك​​*


----------



## rania79 (18 نوفمبر 2011)

هههههههههههههههههه طبعا لازمن نقابة المعاكسات واجب وطن ع كل شوباب المجمتع


----------



## monygirl (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*قررنا نحن الاسد المرقصي رئيس مراجيح مولد النبي​*

*عجبتنى اوى الحكاية دى​*


----------



## كرستينا0 (19 نوفمبر 2011)

ههههههههههه موضوع حلو جدا ودمة خفيف اوى
بس بجد ظاهرة غريبة 
اللى هما بيتعاكسوا وبيعاكسوا
يعنى نفسى اعرف لية المعاكسة هيستفيد اية
لما يعاكس حاجة غريبة
وبعدين الل بتتعاكس البنت يعنى 
فى بنات بتحب المعاكسة وبتكون
معروفة انها مثلا تشتم الولد يعنى اسمعيها وارميها
دة بجد لو مش عاجبك يعنى طنشى
موضوع جميل


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> <b>ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يانهار اسود هو الموضوع على البنات ولا ايييييييييييييييييه
> هى فى فعلا بنات بتعاكس وفى بنات بتحب المعاكسه
> بس اكيد الاولاد ليهم دور كبير طبعا يعنى انتوا مش غلابه ونضحك على بعض
> ...



* لا طبعا مش للبنات بس 
اكيد الجزء الاكبر ليه 
يخص الشباب 

وبجد عندك الف حق 
جزء كبير يرجع للتربيه 
بس بردوا في جزء شخصي
لازم الواحد يتحكم في نفسه شويه 
ولا ايه ؟

والموضوع ده 
بيناقش ايه المتعه اللي البنت بتلاقيها في المعاكسه 
 وايه الفايده اليل هياخدها الشاب من المعاكسه 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

magedrn قال:


> ايه احنا بنعمل اللى علينا يا اخ عياد والباقى على ربنا والله موفق الجميع
> ههههههههههههههههههههه



* والله الموفق 
اممممممم الكلمه دي سمعتها فين قبل كده 

اه هو انت 
امسك فلووووووووووول :fun_lol:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> <b>هههههههههههههههههه
> لا والهى بتتعبوا
> لادا كتير على صحتكم
> اللهم يقوى ايمانكم
> ياشيخ عياد انت وشيخ ماجد​​</b>



* بارك الله فيكي يا اختاه 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> يااااااه موضوعك فكرنى بمقولة على الفيس بتقول
> 
> الى كل الشباب اللى بتعاكس البنات اللى لابسة ضيق وقصير
> 
> ...



* يا خبر ابيض 
عرفتوا اهداف الجمعيه منين ؟
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 18 ( الأعضاء 4 والزوار 14)
> 
> انت كدا هاتعدي مدونة رشا المهدي ياعم
> ههههههههه
> ...



*وماله يا حج تعدي وهو الموضوع هين 
دي واحده قالعه 
وهنا بيبصبصولها :new6:

 تروح وتيجي بالسلامه 
مع اني واثق انك جيت من بدري

*


> يتربي ف عزو يا حبيبي



*تعيش يا حج*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> <b>هههههههههههههههههههه
> ربنا يقويك ياشيخ ماجد
> وينصرك على من يعاديك​​</b>



* طويل العمر يطول عمره
يزهزه عرشه  
وينصره علي مين يعاديه 
هاي هيق :fun_lol:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه طبعا لازمن نقابة المعاكسات واجب وطن ع كل شوباب المجمتع



* هو ده الكلام يا خاله رانيا 
منوره يا كبيره 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

monygirl قال:


> *قررنا نحن الاسد المرقصي رئيس مراجيح مولد النبي​*
> 
> 
> *عجبتنى اوى الحكاية دى​*



*قررنا نحن الاسد المرقصي رئيس مراجيح مولد النبي*

*اهدء الجمله ليكي طالما عاجباكي 
ههههههههههه
ميرسي يا باشا 
نورتي الموضوع*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

كرستينا0 قال:


> ههههههههههه موضوع حلو جدا ودمة خفيف اوى
> بس بجد ظاهرة غريبة
> اللى هما بيتعاكسوا وبيعاكسوا
> يعنى نفسى اعرف لية المعاكسة هيستفيد اية
> ...



* عايز اقولك النقطه دي بالذات ممكن تادي لمصيبه 
افتكر وانا في الاعدادي 
عدت واحده مزودها شويه في اللبس 
المهم اتعاكست راحت ضحكت 
كانت غلطه عمرها 
المدرسه كلها بقت وراها والامر تخطي حاجز المعاكسه الكلاميه 

ميرسي للمشاركه 
نورتي الموضوع 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (23 نوفمبر 2011)

> يا خبر ابيض
> عرفتوا اهداف الجمعيه منين ؟



ذكاء غير طبيعى مننا هههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ذكاء غير طبيعى مننا هههههههههه



* هتروحوا من ربنا فين :love34:
*​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (24 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> * لا طبعا مش للبنات بس
> اكيد الجزء الاكبر ليه
> يخص الشباب
> 
> ...



*كلام جميييييييييل
اكيد الشخص له دور فى انه يتحكم فى نفسه وبلاش معاكسات
وبالنسبه للبنت تلم وتحترم نفسها شويه
البنت لازم تكون امينه على نفسها
الولد بعد المعاكسه مش هيستفاد حاجه
والبنت اللى بتحب المعاكسه ربنا ياخدهاااااااا​​*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (24 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> * بارك الله فيكي يا اختاه
> *​



*تقبل الله منا جميعا يااخ عياد​​*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (24 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> * يا خبر ابيض
> عرفتوا اهداف الجمعيه منين ؟
> *​


*
تلاميذك يامعلم عياد
هههههههههههههه​​*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (24 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> * طويل العمر يطول عمره
> يزهزه عرشه
> وينصره علي مين يعاديه
> هاي هيق :fun_lol:
> *​



*هههههههههههههههههههههه
ايييييييييه دا مش فاهمه خاالص​​*


----------



## magedrn (24 نوفمبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> <b>هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ايييييييييه دا مش فاهمه خاالص​​</b>


على اساس ان الناس كلها فاهمة حاجة ف مصر علشان انتى كمان تفهمى دى يا كرستينا ههههههههههههههههههههههههه وفى نهاية الامر احب انوه انك لو فهمتى حاجة ابقى فهمنى واكسبى فيا صواب ههههههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 نوفمبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> *
> تلاميذك يامعلم عياد
> هههههههههههههه​​*



دا انا غلبان
بس مش اوي :love34:


----------



## كرستينا كركر (24 نوفمبر 2011)

magedrn قال:


> على اساس ان الناس كلها فاهمة حاجة ف مصر علشان انتى كمان تفهمى دى يا كرستينا ههههههههههههههههههههههههه وفى نهاية الامر احب انوه انك لو فهمتى حاجة ابقى فهمنى واكسبى فيا صواب ههههههههههههههه



*لو فهمت هقولك
هههههههههههههههههههه​​*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (24 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> دا انا غلبان
> بس مش اوي :love34:



*اووووووووووووووووووووى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​​*


----------



## staregypt (24 نوفمبر 2011)

أنا مش فاهمة حـــــــــــــاجة
والله على ما أقول شهيد
:scenic::scenic::scenic:
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 نوفمبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> <b>كلام جميييييييييل
> اكيد الشخص له دور فى انه يتحكم فى نفسه وبلاش معاكسات
> وبالنسبه للبنت تلم وتحترم نفسها شويه
> البنت لازم تكون امينه على نفسها
> ...



* من اولها هتغلط اهه 
يا بت دا كلامي انا مش كلام جميل 
جميل ده جاري ههههههههه

فعلا جسمنا ده ربنا مديهولنا امانه 
لو حد واخد امانه من حد وماضي علي ايصال هيخاف يبوظها 
يعمل ايه بقي في امانه ربنا 

ميرسي يا كركر باشا 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 نوفمبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> <b>هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ايييييييييه دا مش فاهمه خاالص​​</b>




*هههههههههههههههه
دي يا سيتي جمله كان بيقولها الفنان فؤاد المهندس الله يرحمه 
في فيلم السلطان مارينجوس الاول 
كل ما يتذكر اسم السلطان 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 نوفمبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> <b>اووووووووووووووووووووى
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​​</b>



*هل عندك شك ؟ :gun:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 نوفمبر 2011)

staregypt قال:


> أنا مش فاهمة حـــــــــــــاجة
> والله على ما أقول شهيد
> :scenic::scenic::scenic:
> ​



*بمنتهي البساطه 
هل المعاكسه حاجه حلوه 
ولا حاجه مش حلوه ؟.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 نوفمبر 2011)

المشكلة كمان دلوقتى مش الشباب اللى بيعاكس بس لا دة كمان الأطفال 
بجد حاجة محزنة و اللى يزيد أسف كمان الكبار فى السن بيعاكسوا ..!!!
حاجة كدة ممكن نسميها قرف مش عارف اسميها غير كدة


----------



## prayer heartily (24 نوفمبر 2011)

البنت اللي تحب انها تتعاكس تبقي فاضيه جدا من جواها ومعندهاش ثقه بنفسها
والولد اللي يحب يعاكس مخه صغير 
والعجوز اللي بيعاكس ده مريض نفسيا وحاسس ان العمر بينتهي وعاوز يقول لسه انا موجود


----------



## كرستينا كركر (24 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> دي يا سيتي جمله كان بيقولها الفنان فؤاد المهندس الله يرحمه
> في فيلم السلطان مارينجوس الاول
> كل ما يتذكر اسم السلطان
> *​



*اااااااااااااااه افتكرت
هههههههههههههههههههه
متشكره ياسيدى للتوضيح​​*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (24 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *هل عندك شك ؟ :gun:
> *​



*نوووووووووووووووووووو
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​​*


----------



## jesus my life 2 (24 نوفمبر 2011)

يا جماعة الموضوع ده والمشاركات والكلام اللي فيها مايليقش بمنتدي ديني ابدا انتو  بتسئوا لاسم المسيح كده عيب


----------



## mero_engel (24 نوفمبر 2011)

احم احم
هو انا دخلت فين 
ومين يودي علي فين


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 نوفمبر 2011)

jesus my life 2 قال:


> يا جماعة الموضوع ده والمشاركات والكلام اللي فيها مايليقش بمنتدي ديني ابدا انتو  بتسئوا لاسم المسيح كده عيب



*لا فعلا عندك حق 
كلام عيب اوي 
باماره مشاركتك المحذوفه منه 
الله يباركلك روح اعملهم في حته تاني 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 نوفمبر 2011)

mero_engel قال:


> احم احم
> هو انا دخلت فين
> ومين يودي علي فين



*مرحبا بيكي اختنا العزيزه 
هنا مقر جمعيه امعاكسين القداما والمعاكسين المحترمين 
منوره يا حجه 

قولينا بقي ايه رئيك في اللي بيحصل ده ؟
*​


----------



## سمراءءء (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*يا عياد اني انظم بكل فخر لحزبك **
ودي معاكسه مني ا
امووووت طخ ولا اقولش اخ 
كللك زووووووووق من تحت لفووووق *​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (29 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *وماله يا حج تعدي وهو الموضوع هين
> دي واحده قالعه
> وهنا بيبصبصولها :new6:
> 
> ...


​​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2011)

سمراءءء قال:


> *يا عياد اني انظم بكل فخر لحزبك **
> ودي معاكسه مني ا
> امووووت طخ ولا اقولش اخ
> كللك زووووووووق من تحت لفووووق *​



*اهلا بيكي في حزبنا 
وفعلا معاكسات جديده ههههههههههههههه
عاجبتني التانيه جدا 
ميرسي يا غاليه 
ربنا يفرحك 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> الأسد المرقصي قال:
> 
> 
> > *وماله يا حج تعدي وهو الموضوع هين
> ...


----------



## سمراءءء (1 ديسمبر 2011)

*يا  عياد دي جديده اليوم اتقالت لي 
دخيلوه شو برخيلوووووووو*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2011)

سمراءءء قال:


> *يا  عياد دي جديده اليوم اتقالت لي
> دخيلوه شو برخيلوووووووو*​




*طيب بالنسبه للترجمه هتنزل امتي  ؟:t9:
*​


----------



## سمراءءء (1 ديسمبر 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههه
الترجمه كدا
يعني 
دخللك  يعني لعيونك يعني مش عارفه شي كدا
وشو  تعني ايه
برخيلوووووووو
بتعني  بدوب قدامه
يا اخي دا يللي طلع معي*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2011)

سمراءءء قال:


> *
> برخيلوووووووو
> بتعني  بدوب قدامه
> *


*اهي برخيلو دي اللي كنت عايز اعرفها 
جديده عليا 
*​


----------



## سمراءءء (1 ديسمبر 2011)

*يعني الامن استتب  *​


----------



## سرجيوُس (1 ديسمبر 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ومالو يا خويا نعاكس وننضرب والحياة اشطة
ههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2011)

سمراءءء قال:


> *يعني الامن استتب  *​




*زي الفل :heat:
*​


----------



## سمراءءء (1 ديسمبر 2011)

*على قصه المعاكسه 
في وحده عبده بالشارع   بس موزه شافها شب قام وقلها ايه يا كوكا كولا قامت وسوي على التعبير (تفت )  عليه قام ورد عليها وقلها كمان بتفورررررررررري*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ومالو يا خويا نعاكس وننضرب والحياة اشطة
> ههههههههههه



* لا يا عم الحج 
متفقناش علي ضرب 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2011)

سمراءءء قال:


> *على قصه المعاكسه
> في وحده عبده بالشارع   بس موزه شافها شب قام وقلها ايه يا كوكا كولا قامت وسوي على التعبير (تفت )  عليه قام ورد عليها وقلها كمان بتفورررررررررري*​




* ههههههههههههههه 
حلوه دي 
ميرسي للابتسامه الحلوه 
*​


----------



## سرجيوُس (1 ديسمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> * لا يا عم الحج
> متفقناش علي ضرب
> *​


بمناسبة قصة سمراء اذكر قصتى مع المعاكسة
كنت واقف على اول شارعنا وفيه اربع بنات معدين فعكستهم فضحكو فقولت قشطة جداالديك بيدن لقيت شلوت جالى من ورا طلع ابن خاله واحدة منهم ضربنى بالشلوت اخدت الشلوت من هنا وبقيت كتكوت من هنا
هههههههههههههومن سعته مبقتش اعكاس بقيت اتعاكس بس يا خويا
هههههههههههههه


----------



## سمراءءء (1 ديسمبر 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا راجل بلا خيبه  شلوت يلالالالالالالالالالا ​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> بمناسبة قصة سمراء اذكر قصتى مع المعاكسة
> كنت واقف على اول شارعنا وفيه اربع بنات معدين فعكستهم فضحكو فقولت قشطة جداالديك بيدن لقيت شلوت جالى من ورا طلع ابن خاله واحدة منهم ضربنى بالشلوت اخدت الشلوت من هنا وبقيت كتكوت من هنا
> هههههههههههههومن سعته مبقتش اعكاس بقيت اتعاكس بس يا خويا
> هههههههههههههه



* يعني اللي خلاك بطلت 
خوفك من الشلوت 
ولا من عقاب رب الملكوت ؟
*​


----------



## سرجيوُس (1 ديسمبر 2011)

سمراءءء قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا راجل بلا خيبه  شلوت يلالالالالالالالالالا ​*


هههههههههههه صدقنى الوجع لسة حاسس بيه من 5سنين
ههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (1 ديسمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> * يعني اللي خلاك بطلت
> خوفك من الشلوت
> ولا من عقاب رب الملكوت ؟
> *​


المعكسة مش حرام
بس الى مضيقنى انى كنت بعاكس بكل ادب وضحكتهم مش ضيقتهم


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> المعكسة مش حرام
> بس الى مضيقنى انى كنت بعاكس بكل ادب وضحكتهم مش ضيقتهم



* لا تعليق :smi411:
*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (2 ديسمبر 2011)

موضوع لطيف :d


----------



## جيلان (2 ديسمبر 2011)

حل المعاكسات قريب هيعمله الاخوان متقلقش 
قطع اللسان :shutup22:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 ديسمبر 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> موضوع لطيف :d



* ميرسي كيرو 
منور يا غالي
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 ديسمبر 2011)

جيلان قال:


> حل المعاكسات قريب هيعمله الاخوان متقلقش
> قطع اللسان :shutup22:



*تصدقي فعلا ؟
بس هل هيبقي قطع لسان بس 
ولا اعدام 
*​


----------



## fullaty (2 ديسمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *تصدقي فعلا ؟
> بس هل هيبقي قطع لسان بس
> ولا اعدام
> *​



هو اصلا مش هيبقى فى معاكسات ..حد هيعاكس خيم ههههههههه​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 ديسمبر 2011)

fullaty قال:


> هو اصلا مش هيبقى فى معاكسات ..حد هيعاكس خيم ههههههههه​



*ههههههههههه
حلوه اوي خيم دي 
بس علي فكره مش شرط ان البنت الحلوه بس اللي هتتعاكس
لان في ناس بتعاكس من اجل المعاكسه 
حلو وحشه كبيره صغيره 
اهو بيمارس هوايه من هوياته 
*​


----------



## fullaty (2 ديسمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> حلوه اوي خيم دي
> بس علي فكره مش شرط ان البنت الحلوه بس اللي هتتعاكس
> لان في ناس بتعاكس من اجل المعاكسه
> ...



دى غالبا ناس مريضه 
او بتتسلى على خلق الله 
بس عامه المعاكسه حاجه رخمه اوى 
لانها تعدى على حقوق الغير ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 ديسمبر 2011)

fullaty قال:


> دى غالبا ناس مريضه
> او بتتسلى على خلق الله
> بس عامه المعاكسه حاجه رخمه اوى
> لانها تعدى على حقوق الغير ​



*يعني ايه حقوق غير ؟*

*الفكره ان اي  بلطجي واقف علي الناصيه بتاعته *
*وانا قاصد انها بتاعه *
*اي حاجه تحصل حوليه تخصه *
*اي وحده معديه تتعاكس*
*واللي مش عاجبها متعديش *​


----------



## fullaty (2 ديسمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *يعني ايه حقوق غير ؟*
> 
> 
> حقوق الغير انها تمشى فى الشارع من غير ماحد يضايقها​
> ...



للاسف ده عشان ثقافه الشعب فى النازل​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 ديسمبر 2011)

*للاسف الثقافه بتنهار مش بتنزل 
*​


----------



## أنجيلا (2 ديسمبر 2011)

جيلان قال:


> حل المعاكسات قريب هيعمله الاخوان متقلقش
> قطع اللسان :shutup22:



*يا رييييييييييييييت
ع الاقل هيعملوا حاجة وحدة كويسة في حياتهم:fun_lol:*


----------



## أنجيلا (2 ديسمبر 2011)

*المشكلة يا عياد ان البنت لو سكتت بيقولوا راضية بالمعاكسة وعاجباها
لو ردت بيقولوا مش محترمة غير اللي ممكن يحصلها من ورى ردها من الشباب المعاكسين دول

يعني زي ما عملت مششششششششكلة 
ثم باي حق بيبدا الشاب يعاكس في البنت ونفرض حتى لو لابسة ضيق؟
بجد مجتمع قرف وعقليات رجعية 

ربنا يرحمنا*


----------



## zama (3 ديسمبر 2011)

> *ايه ارائكم للحد من المعاكسه*



طبقاً لوضع المجتمع زي ما هو كدا ، هتظل المعاكسة مستمرة لأن دا ناتج عن حرمان و كبت 

غير معترف به علناً ، تيجي تتكلم بالموضوع دا تبدأ الأغاني الدينية بغير حلها " تقدرؤ تقول عزوف عن 

النظر للمشكلة بتردي ثقافي بسبب إنساب أي شئ لغير سببه " ، الحرمان و الكبت دا بيسميه 

ثقافة تدين مجتمعنا بأنها طهر " يختلف مفهوم الطهر بحسب أدائه لكل ديانة شرقية " ، 

مهما أتكلمنا بالدين دون النظر لسبب المشكلة الرئيسي ، يبئا نتيجة العلاج صفر و إن تصادفت حالة و 

نجحت بالترددات السمائية ، فدا هيكون نتيجة شدة جرعة الكبت ع الحالة ..



> *ممكن فعلا تتعمل نقابه او جمعيه للمعاكسين*



برأيئ أنا معاك ، بس يبئا فيها عائد مادي عشان أفهمك و تفهمني  ..



> *وهتستفاد ايه لما تعاكس ؟؟*



عن نفسي أنا مش بعاكس ، مش لأني مؤدب و بشرب اللبن بليل ، لأ ، 

لأني مش هاخد من المعاكسة شئ ، مش هتضيف لي جديد و مش محتاجلها أساساً و لا عايز أضيع 

وقتي بالتهريج و الكلام الفاضي دا ، لو عندي مشاعر مأزماني هجيب من الأخر أووي و أخلص الدنيا ..

==

يلا سلام ، bye ..


----------



## SAVIORS.SON (3 ديسمبر 2011)

*شكراً على الموضوع الرائع*

*و افتكر انى مرة عاكست او مرتين من باب العلم بالشئ و كنت فى المدرسة و الكلام ده من كتر ما انا شايف كمية المعاكسات الرهيبة اللى فى الشوارع و بعد ما عاكست..*

*******

******

*****

****

***​*لا ياللى بتقول و ياللى بتقولى انضربت لا منضربتش (متفرحوش فيا كدة حرام عليكوا)*
*بس بصراحة لقيت نفسى تاااااااااافه جداً و فوق ده كله اخذت خطايا و دقيت مسمار فى جسد السيد الميسح.*

*و فيه نقطة فى منتهى الخطورة فى الموضوع ده و بكل آسف حتقودنا للإسلاميات برضه و هو أنى فيه بعض الشباب بيتخذ من الدين زريعة لعمل مثل تلك الأعمال التافهة المشينة و هو أنه يقولك دى مثلاً مش محجبة أو لابسة معرفش أيه و أنا عارف انى غالبية الشباب دى مش بتعتق محجبة و لا غيره بس لو كانت معاكسة المحجبة حرام فمعاكسة غير المحجبة دى واجبة عشان تتلم و تحط حاجة على راسها فبكل أسف البعض يقولك ما هى تحترم نفسها الأول و بصراحة ببقى نفسى أقوله يا بارد خليك فى حالك و من هذا المنطلق*

*برجو من كل تافه قليل الأدب بيعاكس أنه يحترم نفسه شوية قبل ما تقع الفاس فى الراس و يجى حد يأدبه.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 ديسمبر 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *المشكلة يا عياد ان البنت لو سكتت بيقولوا راضية بالمعاكسة وعاجباها
> لو ردت بيقولوا مش محترمة غير اللي ممكن يحصلها من ورى ردها من الشباب المعاكسين دول
> 
> يعني زي ما عملت مششششششششكلة
> ...



* تصفيق حاد 
مشاركه واقعيه جدا 
نفسي الظاهره دي تختفي 
*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 ديسمبر 2011)

*هههههههههه*
*اهووووووووو بقى صعب تقول معاكسين محترمين*
*لان مفيش معاكسين محترمين ياد:t19:*
*بس بصراحة المعاكسة فالايام السودة دى يتخاف منها*
*لان والحمدلله فى تطور 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*
*والشارع المصرى بصراحة يعنى ملياااااااان اشكال والوان من البشر*
*ده انت ممكن تلاقى واحد عاجوز بيجر فى رجله وعاوز اللى يشيله وبيعاكس :new6:*
*ربنا يحافظ على اولاده *
*ثانكس ياكوبتك :fun_lol:*
:smil15:
*ههههههههه*​


----------



## حيران (9 ديسمبر 2011)

انا بطلب الأنضمام الى هذه النقابة كلاميا يووووه قصدى بوس.... سورة يا جماعة انا قصدى رسميا 
بس المكان فين 
اه اللى على اول كل شارع اه عرفته باى اشوفكم هناك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 ديسمبر 2011)

> طبقاً لوضع المجتمع زي ما هو كدا ، هتظل المعاكسة مستمرة لأن دا ناتج عن حرمان و كبت
> 
> غير معترف به علناً ، تيجي تتكلم بالموضوع دا تبدأ الأغاني الدينية بغير حلها " تقدرؤ تقول عزوف عن
> 
> ...



*الحرماااااااااااان  الله ينور عليك يا عم الحج 
انت كده جبت من الاخر 
عارف لو الواحد يعامل البنت زيها زيه 
يبصلها كانه بيبص لواحد صاحبه 
مش القصد انه يبصلها علي انها راجل 
بس نظره لشخصها 
مش لما هو خلف لبسها 
*​ 



> برأيئ أنا معاك ، بس يبئا فيها عائد مادي عشان أفهمك و تفهمني  ..




* يا واد انت يا فاهمني *​



> عن نفسي أنا مش بعاكس ، مش لأني مؤدب و بشرب اللبن بليل ، لأ ،
> 
> لأني مش هاخد من المعاكسة شئ ، مش هتضيف لي جديد و مش محتاجلها أساساً و لا عايز أضيع
> 
> وقتي بالتهريج و الكلام الفاضي دا ، لو عندي مشاعر مأزماني هجيب من الأخر أووي و أخلص الدنيا ..



*هو ده بقي اللي انا عايز اوصله *
*هتستفاد ايه *​


> ==
> 
> يلا سلام ، bye ..



* باي يا عمنا فوتك بعافيه
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 ديسمبر 2011)

SAVIORS.SON قال:


> *شكراً على الموضوع الرائع*
> 
> *و افتكر انى مرة عاكست او مرتين من باب العلم بالشئ و كنت فى المدرسة و الكلام ده من كتر ما انا شايف كمية المعاكسات الرهيبة اللى فى الشوارع و بعد ما عاكست..*
> 
> ...



* مشاركه ورساله في منتهي الروعه 
ميرسي يا غالي 

 عجبني جدا الجزء الاحمر*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 ديسمبر 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *هههههههههه*
> *اهووووووووو بقى صعب تقول معاكسين محترمين*
> *لان مفيش معاكسين محترمين ياد:t19:*
> *بس بصراحة المعاكسة فالايام السودة دى يتخاف منها*
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههه
يا رب يا مرمر 
نورتي الموضوع 
ميرسي علي البسمه :smile01
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 ديسمبر 2011)

حيران قال:


> انا بطلب الأنضمام الى هذه النقابة كلاميا يووووه قصدى بوس.... سورة يا جماعة انا قصدى رسميا
> بس المكان فين
> اه اللى على اول كل شارع اه عرفته باى اشوفكم هناك



*كلام  :thnk0001: اوي*​


----------



## SAVIORS.SON (11 ديسمبر 2011)

*أشكرك جداً على ثنائك و على تقييمك يا* *Coptic Lion* 

*و بإختصار شديد الإجابة الصحيحة هى* *الكبت الشديد*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 سبتمبر 2012)

SAVIORS.SON قال:


> *أشكرك جداً على ثنائك و على تقييمك يا* *Coptic Lion*
> 
> *و بإختصار شديد الإجابة الصحيحة هى* *الكبت الشديد*​



* ومين السبب في الكبت ده ؟
الاسره 
المجتمع 
محمد منير ؟
*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (20 سبتمبر 2012)

الموضوع اصبح اكثر من المعكسات وصل لدرجة التحرش والاغتصاب موضوع يحتاج الى حلول عاجلة


----------

